# Gifs



## Dalia (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello, one thread about gifs my T-Rex is unbeatable but will see


----------



## JGalt (Jan 27, 2018)

Do they have to be dinosaur-themed?


----------



## Dalia (Jan 27, 2018)

Merci, Pretty good 

T-Rex Again...


----------



## Dalia (Jan 27, 2018)

I look any gif are good





Hillary lost that great





Because she no good and she was in





Lol the lefties


----------



## JGalt (Jan 27, 2018)

We weren't the only ones developing Dino-warfare in the 1940's. Hitler was working on his own version of it..


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## JGalt (Jan 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


>




Mr. Garrison beating and sodomizing a Canadian while sniffing glue?


----------



## Dalia (Jan 27, 2018)

JGalt said:


> We weren't the only ones developing Dino-warfare in the 1940's. Hitler was working on his own version of it..


Ha thank you i did not know that 




​


----------



## Dalia (Jan 27, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


>











Right on target


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2018)

LOL
me when I get rejected in friendship.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jan 29, 2018)

drifter said:


>


BUSTED! lol.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 29, 2018)

T-Rex Again....




​


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## cnm (May 22, 2018)

Faster than Ali...


----------



## cnm (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


>


----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


>


Purée,


----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2018)

look Moonglow is in the babackground


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 11, 2018)

drifter said:


> look Moonglow is in the babackground


Always watching,mmmmmm females...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 13, 2018)

Dalia said:


> View attachment 197773




Vita-meta-vegemin.


I bet Vegemite was involved behind the scenes with that one.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jun 14, 2018)

No bone for you tonight.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 14, 2018)

It'll take you a moment to get it. And can this guy use a bow or what!


----------



## Dalia (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2019)




----------



## JGalt (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 19, 2019)




----------



## April (May 27, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


>


----------



## April (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 27, 2019)




----------



## April (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (May 31, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Hello, one thread about gifs my T-Rex is unbeatable but will see




God I loved that game when i was a kid!


----------



## Yarddog (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, one thread about gifs my T-Rex is unbeatable but will see
> ...


The old game are the best for me it is Mario Bros i got the collection at home and i prefer the old Mario game


----------



## Yarddog (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (May 31, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...





So true! funny how that is . I miss the old ATARI game, very simple but more fun for everyone.


----------



## Yarddog (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2019)

Arcade game miss those one


----------



## Yarddog (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (May 31, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Arcade game miss those one





Oh the memories !!


----------



## Yarddog (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (May 31, 2019)

Dalia said:


>


----------



## Yarddog (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## buttercup (Aug 30, 2019)

I tried posting a gif the other day and it didn't show up.  What is the file size limit?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 31, 2019)

buttercup said:


> I tried posting a gif the other day and it didn't show up.  What is the file size limit?


I do not know buttercup, me too there are gifs that was too big, but you can ask the question in the section Announcement


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2019)

Dalia said:


> View attachment 287867



I love this one so funny


----------



## Dalia (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 24, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


>



That's pretty


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## boedicca (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Rocko (Jan 27, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


>


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 28, 2020)

Rocko said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Dalia (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 10, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


>


----------



## Corazon (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Shawnee_b (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Mar 11, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


>


----------



## Corazon (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Benj (Jul 15, 2020)

Corazon said:


> View attachment 352598


I know, I was crazy about u too, babe...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 20, 2020)

*Eventually Will Fade*


----------



## Dalia (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 15, 2021)




----------

